# Carpe Diem



## tikian12 (Apr 25, 2010)

http://www.webcomicsnation.com/graveyardgreg/carpediem/series.php
We need to bug the writer to get his but in gear and get the next pages/ issue out. It's been three months since the last update. Also any fan art would be much appreciated.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 25, 2010)

Meh :I


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

Another thread about another gay comic?

Pass.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Another thread about another gay comic?
> 
> Pass.



Inorite? :I

Too much gay.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 25, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Inorite? :I
> 
> Too much gay.


Agreed
By the way OP, your avatar is sickening


----------



## tikian12 (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay this isn't /b/, the OP thing isn't needed. It says my freaking user name right by my post. And if you don't like it than just skip over the thread and let it fade into nothingness.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 26, 2010)

People are lazy to scroll up and type your crappy username.

OP is much easier.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah :< Tora's right. Too much work.


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 26, 2010)

Didn't we already have a thread on this shitty gay fan service? Also, OP clearly must be new.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 26, 2010)

SEIZE THE CARP!
Out Cold reference FTW!

Sorry, had to do it.


----------



## tikian12 (Apr 26, 2010)

And this is what trolls are made of.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 26, 2010)

Not even close :I I think we're all a little tired of this homosexuality in webcomics
Even in professionally published comics. It's everywhere.


And your icon doesn't help.


----------



## Ames (Apr 27, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Not even close :I I think we're all a little tired of this homosexuality in webcomics
> Even in professionally published comics. It's everywhere.
> 
> 
> And your icon doesn't help.



I'm also getting sick of webcomics that focus mainly on homosexuality.

It's kinda weird how the vast majority of the fandom is straight/bisexual, but there's such a lack of heterosexuality in furry webcomics.


----------



## tikian12 (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay, I have found a total of 5 comics/webcomics that were worth reading that have focused on LGBT stuff. And one more that lightly touches it because they aren't about love stories/ relationships. And the only reason that there are so many about LGBT is that there isn't as much struggle in society for a heterosexual couple. Wouldn't make for a good story.
And you don't have to dis a comic I'd like to see update just because you are sick of comics of the like, like I said before. Just ignore it.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 27, 2010)

*opens link*
*mom walks in*
Mom-"wwwhat the ffuck...?"

...thank you.


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 27, 2010)

tikian12 said:


> ... And the only reason that there are so many about LGBT is that there isn't as much struggle in society for a heterosexual couple. Wouldn't make for a good story...



Shouldn't a romance story be about the romance, the feelings that are shared between the characters and WHY they want to be with one another?

Not about social status or gender? When two people finally get together after years of will they/wont they plotlines, it should be an "Awwww" moment, not "Yeah! Stick it to the man!"


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 27, 2010)

Was a pretty good comic, had it's ups and down. I really don't see the need to flame the thread though. It's a comic about homosexual couples- big whoop. There's millions of heterosexual stories printed daily across the world. At least this comic is one of the better ones that isn't about nonstop sex. =/


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 27, 2010)

tikian12 said:


> And you don't have to dis a comic I'd like to see update just because you are sick of comics of the like, like I said before. Just ignore it.



You also don't have to make a thread calling for a personal army to harass the artist/writer of your much beloved crapfest, you surely can go and contact him yourself. Or realize that upgrading half-ass furry webcomics might take a backseat to RL for the creator. I know, it's shocking.


----------



## tikian12 (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> You also don't have to make a thread calling for a personal army to harass the artist/writer of your much beloved crapfest, you surely can go and contact him yourself. Or realize that upgrading half-ass furry webcomics might take a backseat to RL for the creator. I know, it's shocking.


I realize, we would have no control over when it updates, and the next part is almost done. I asked after I posted this, this was a back up in the situation I couldn't get any info.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> *opens link*
> *mom walks in*
> Mom-"wwwhat the ffuck...?"
> 
> ...thank you.




>:3


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> >:3c



Fix'd :B


----------

